
Ask HN: How effective are “Who is hiring” posts for employers? - svec
For employers&#x2F;posters of the &quot;Who is hiring&quot; jobs:<p>1. How many replies do you get per post (per month)?<p>2. What is the signal-to-noise ratio of the replies?
======
Nilef
Not brilliant in my experience - lots of 5 minutes resumes, graduates for
"experienced" positions and really poor English speakers (Might not be a
problem for some, but not a fit for us)

Couple of diamonds in the rough though

~~~
bugfixer
Too bad.You are assuming most of them are 'English speakers'. Thank God,I wont
happen,I really wont like to work for you myself with the way you are
badmouthing candidates.

~~~
Nilef
If I can't communicate effectively with a candidate, why would I pick them
over someone I can communicate effectively with? How can I communicate
complicated technical concepts? It's an English-language forum, I assume
people reaching out to me can communicate well in English

------
svec
I get 5-10 replies each month, and they're mostly reasonable matches for our
open positions.

------
janbernhart
Couple replies per month. Most of people who didn't actually read the post
well unfortunately (freelance remote workers for a permanent on site job). But
some good ones. Average quality still higher than most job boards.

I've had (way) more success in the 'who wants to be hired' thread.

~~~
mod
You've had more success asking those posting to apply?

Or posting in that thread yourself?

~~~
janbernhart
I've had most success reaching out to folks posting in the "who wants to be
hired' thread.

------
ddorian43
~I got approached twice in the 'who wants to get hired'. Both were very good.

